# Changing the house pigeons diet?



## Ridekool (Aug 28, 2010)

With the problem one of my house pigeons is having (different thread) I thought it was a good idea to change up what I feed my house crew. Right now they are fed pigeon feed (M&R brand), layer crumble (New Life) and bird seed. They have grit and oyster shells. The hens are allowed to sit on their eggs until they get sick of them. They have free flight time around the house while superived. 
What should I add? Or stop feeding? I am looking into a calcium supplent right now but have not yet ordered one. I'm in Ontario (near Ottawa) and am going to head to the nearest Super Pet this weekend to see what they have available. 
My guys (gals actually) are not big on treats. Buttered toast or bagles are really the only things they like to eat and they do not get them often.
I'm also going through other threads but what's available States side is not always available up here.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You can buy calcium with D3 in it, people use calciboost, don't know if you have it there.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Another is calcivite, and also zolcal-d.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks John, we have different names here so wasn't able to guide better. 

Ridekool : you can try peanuts as a treat if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Be careful and don't feed lots of peanuts please. That is probably what contributed to Phoebes internal xanthomatosis, which took her life.


----------



## Ridekool (Aug 28, 2010)

I picked up some Clay-Cal for them on the weekend and some Vita-Sol (D3 is in it) My guys don't like peanuts, I get the odd one show up in the pigeon feed and wind up feeding it to the chickens.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes cwebster agree with you, excess of fat is harmful to them too as to humans. Few peanuts are healthy tho but as ridekool said my pigeons don't eat them either, I have tried even after chopping and mixing them with seeds. So pigeons too are different as humans are  

Ridekool : have you tried safflower and sunflower seeds? mine ones like even canary bird seeds. You can try them too.


----------



## Ridekool (Aug 28, 2010)

I have saffron seeds I add to the pigeon mix, sometimes it's already in it. One pigeon loves sunflower seeds, they're in the bird seed. One loves green peas. Canary/Finch seed has them rioting in their cages wanting something better. I've never seen a pickier group of birds :/


----------

